# The Captain has gone bay...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

boat that is.  ;D

Picked it up from fellow forum member Battfisher. Scout 192 Sportfish. 

These are his pix. 



















Everything is in operating order, but plenty of little projects to keep me entertained.

Thanks for the boat Paul!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I'd get rid of that center console and convert that 150 over to a tiller!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mercury has a 250hp Tiller ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Jan, did you sell the bird?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The bird is still in the nest.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Still get's shallow! Measured 10" with my... um... "ballast" out of the boat...  ;D









Option #2 if the boat does not float shallow enough...









What's the deal with all that "V" in the running surface... not use to that with our beloved microskiffs.  ;D  Peformance numbers... WOT 50.64 MPH, fuel burn... yea a lot of GHP with that 2 smoker 150!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never been on a scout but Ive always really liked them. The look like there built well and the layout seems very user friendly. Nice boat Jan, use in good health


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Those Scouts were never the sexiest boat but they sure are fine crafts. An old neighbor had one and he loved it but I never made it out on it.

Question: I know where you live and with all of your toys, are you parking this on your roof?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

May not be the sexiest, but built very well! Plus the last time I checked fish don't get caught based on the sexiness of the boat... ;D

No, toys go in the toy box, not the house.


----------



## storagewalt (Aug 11, 2009)

That pup is going to like that bimini.


----------

